# Kent & Masters/Fairfax saddle



## hackjumper (4 June 2010)

Does anyone here have a Kent & Masters or Fairfax dressage or jump saddle? I would love to see some photos of the saddles on your cobs/or other horses. I like the thorowgood's on my cob but I haven't seen the leather version in real life.


----------



## FigJam (10 June 2010)

Hi!

I have the Kent & Master jump saddle, this is it being modelled by my cobX;







I really like it and my (very qualified and highly respected) saddler really rates them (and the Fairfax range).  Not seen the dressage saddle but if I could afford one I would have one!   As it is, I'm looking for a 2nd hand Thorowgood dressage saddle as it is the same underneath as my jump, only without the leather.


----------



## howaboutthisone (11 June 2010)

Soory no pics, but we have a Kent and Masters GP saddle.  He have had it just over a year and are really pleased with it.  Our saddler loves them as well, so we would have no hesitation in recommending them.  We did look at the Fairfax, but to be honest my daughter found the Kent and Masters more comfortable.  I understand that the Fairfax has prolite panels and better leather.


----------



## posie_honey (11 June 2010)

i tried the K&M and really rated it in terms of value for money etc - alas wrong shaped tree for HRH and she demanded M2M 
if i had a horse who fitted them i'd buy one though


----------



## dibbin (15 June 2010)

My TBX in the K&M Cob GP - luckily the tree is exactly the right shape for him


----------



## jessie/beauty/krysta (20 October 2010)

hi i am selling my black kent and master dressage saddle had for just under 12 months in excelent offer if anybody is interested


----------



## Vixxy (26 October 2010)

I sell both K&M and Fairfax in Norway. I personally have a Fairfax dressage and I find it nicer than the K&M or my Kieffer I have had since new, both to ride in, quality and looks  I must add I have sold many K&M's and have never had a disappointed customer


----------



## vicksey (26 October 2010)

Sorry no pics, I have had my kent and master for about 16 months and really like it. Had it reflocked once and checked twice. I have a MW cob. Think it is a great saddle.


----------



## Sol (26 October 2010)

I tried a Kent & Masters dressage today, felt like I was miles away from the horse! Not heard anyone else complain about this though before, so maybe it's just me?


----------



## McNally (26 October 2010)

Do they fit the same as the Thorowgood saddles? 
I currently have a T6 High Wither, fitted by a saddler. If i was to buy a K&M high wither and put the same gullet bar in would it fit my horse as well?


----------



## Kallibear (2 November 2010)

McNally - they're the exact same saddle just made from different material - the Fairfax are higher quality English leather compared to the Kent and Masters.


----------



## NeverSayNever (2 November 2010)

i have the K&M jumping saddle and am really pleased with it......   good quality leather saddle,adjustable, for decent price. 

here it is on Charlie, sportshorse...


----------



## melbobineau (4 April 2011)

FigJam said:



			Hi!

I have the Kent & Master jump saddle, this is it being modelled by my cobX;







I really like it and my (very qualified and highly respected) saddler really rates them (and the Fairfax range).  Not seen the dressage saddle but if I could afford one I would have one!   As it is, I'm looking for a 2nd hand Thorowgood dressage saddle as it is the same underneath as my jump, only without the leather.
		
Click to expand...

Did they make a special one for your cob or juste adjust the regular one to fit your horse? I ask as I saw on the website that the jumb saddle is normally sold with a regular shape tree and panel, hence not for cob.


----------



## soulfull (4 April 2011)

I have a  KM jump saddle and have found it excellent value for money.  I did have a problem with it slipping to the right,  but turns out it was me and the horse, not the saddle.  ie  I lean to the right and horse has more muscle on the left shoulder, not a good combination lol


----------



## Gingerbrat (5 April 2011)

I think the tree in the jump saddle is the cob tree - it's got a square cantle, as opposed to the normal trees which have round cantles. I've got a jump saddle, and got it because it was on a cob tree - fits well and very comfy!


----------



## lily1 (6 April 2011)

Ive got a Kent & Masters  brown cob saddle been tried on once my mare bucks like mad whatever the saddle ive had her back checked and theres nothing wrong, its a lovely saddle especially for youngsters who change shape...... shame its just sitting in the tack room not doing anything!


----------

